# St. Joe Outing pictures



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I feel picked on........againj!!..........:lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I've been waiting to read a "report" on Sixshooter's absence on tourney day. Having not seen one yet, I thought it was time to spill the beans. The story I heard was that Six was dragged, nah kidnapped, nay cajoled, OR willinginly went to some arts and crafts show with Beverly. I understand there was a run of finely hooked rugs and he just HAD to see them.........:lol:.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Maybe Jimmy could use his new skills and "hook" uncle monkey paws a rug with a pic of a big twaCKTER, that says 

"she thinks my twacktuhs sexy!"

What does suspenders have to do with losing fish! HUH!
Probably a good thing I never got back to grab a rod. I make a better net man anyways! Plus, I don't need to actually get into the river to put my boat back on the trailer, even with 50 gals of water in her belly! :lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Please bring my buddy Don a nice set of suspenders to help hold up his sweat pants.

Please bring uncle Milt an old used pair and a new John Deer cap to sport on his twacktuh.

For my buddy Dan, a matching set of speedos and suspenders and a new prop.

For Steve and Brett a new prop as well.:bloos:

For the fishdog guys bring them another great year and bless them for their kindness and generosity.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Okay, so we're making our Christmas List?

Fishdog Guyz: The means to build a new corporate headquarters with more security measures. I was able to penetrate the present digs, with Steve's quidance quite easily.

DonP: Twin Freezers...one for spawn the other for fish fillets.

The Leprechaun: A new tail light for his boat trailer after he destroyed one of them while running his boat up onto the submerged trailer at the ramp on Saturday

Tim: A year's subscription to "Downriggers Anonymous"....his collection habit is gettting out of hand.

Splitshot: Anchoring tie downs for his ice fishing shelter, enough said, right Ray?

Sixshooter: A weekend pass to be used for any MS outing....Sorry Jim, I can't resist!

Spanky: I'll second matching suspenders and speedo. Something in green would be precious!

Connie (Steve's better 1/2): Continued patience when he brings home a large and lost set of fellow MS members saying, "But honey, they followed me home!"


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Well since it has been almost a week and I have not posted on here yet I guess I should.

I want to first thank everyone for coming out and fishing, you guys are the ones that make these outing fun. Connie and I love having everyone over to the Lodge, we dont get a whole lot of visitors been out in the sticks like that.

There sure is never a shortage of food when we get to gather. Danger Dan the Gumbo was excellent; I finally finished the last of what I took last night along with the chili. The smoked Steelhead that The Other Ben brought was the best Ive had. Martin I heard a rumor that you had brought some smoked fish also????

I want to thank 2Paws and Karl for fishing with me, we may not have tied into the fish but the conversation sure was up to par.

I am looking forward to the St. Joe River Steelhead outing come in late Feb, early March. I hope everyone can make it out for this event. (this year I only live a few miles away from the Berrien Spring Launch so I want have far to go to dry everyones wet clothes.)

We will see you on the Water (or the woods)

Steve


----------



## sidfishious (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry about the late post but I haven't had time to breath this week let alone get on-line.

I would like to start by thanking Connie and Steve for hosting the after event. That is a great place you have there, any place that can park seven? trucks with boats attached, wow. I don't know about the deck rail though. It is a good thing that I wasn't leaning on it. With a lite weight like me, it would have gone over for sure :lol: I would also like to thank everyone else for the great food and the warm greetings. This being my frist event, everyone made me feel quite welcome. It was nice to meet everyone. I will definitly be fishing more St. Joe League events next year. What a great time.

Sorry about flipping you off Splitshot. I guess that it is a natural reaction when ever some one honks their horn at me :rant: :lol: Man that was one great looking sucker I had there. If you guys would have let me weight them it might have been close  Oh well, three Steelies is a pretty good day on the water even if we did catch more suckers than Steelies

Thanks Again, Sid


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Sid,

No problem man. lol I would have done the same thing. Hope to see you again at the next outing.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Sid,
I for one agree that you Hose Nose Trout deserved more honor and attention. I still have a great pic of it to use at some future date, probably in some humorous fashion.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Back to the top, wanna make sure evryone who said they wished they were here last year, remembers to get signed up!


----------

